# Verschiedene Maps in Photoshop



## pixelchef (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich nutze gern in CS 6 das plugin Filterforge. Dabei besteht die Möglichkeit verschiedene Maps zu speichern. Nach meinen Informationen werden diese Maps für die Oberflächengestaltung in echten 3D Programmen genutzt. Kann ich auch in CS 6 diese Maps nutzen um das vorhandene Bild zu verändern?
Gruss pixelchef


----------



## Another (2. Januar 2014)

Welches vorhandene Bild? In wie fern verändern? In einem 2D-Bild,.. aber wofür bräuchte man dort eine Normalmap?

Verstehe die Frage noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## pixelchef (2. Januar 2014)

Es könnte doch sein, dass ich eine map die ich von einem Bild erstellt habe, im selben Bild in Kombination zb mit dem Versetzen Filter dem Bild räumliche Tiefe ergeben kann, obwohl CS6 kein 3d Programm ist. 
Ich stelle die Frage mal anders: Braucht man in einem 2d Bild in cs6 eine map****?
Another, du merkst, ich habe von 3d keinen blassen schimmer.
Gruss pixelchef


----------



## Another (3. Januar 2014)

Ok, dann sage ich mal, nein man benötigt dort keine Maps.

Natürlich kan man in PS auch mit einem weiteren Bild und entsprechendem Filter oder Ebenenmodi ein Bild nachträglich verändern, (bspw. mit dem versetzen Filter, o.ä.), aber die mit diesem Programm erzeugten Maps sind für 3D-Programme.

Hast du bspw. ein farbiges Bild (Diffuse-Map) von sagen wir mal einer Backsteinwand und möchtest dieses plastischer wirken lassen, erzeugst du dir zumindest eine Bump-Map und Specular-Map. Die Bump-Map gäbe dir hier einen leichten dreidimensionalen Eindruck der Fugen zwischen den Backsteinen, die Specular-Map unterstütz diesen Effekt im Abzug und der Zunahme von Licht-Einfluß. Eine Normal-Map, bspw., erweitert den plastischen Effekt nochmals um einiges mehr. -- mal so ganz einfach gesagt.
Den "wirklichen" Effekt siehst du bei diesen erzeugten Maps aber auch mehr oder weniger erst somit, wenn in deiner Szene gesetzte Lichter sind, die deine Backsteinwand ausleuchtet, und du wirst ihn noch mehr erkennen, wenn deine Szene mit der Backsteinwand eine kleine Kamerafahrt um die Wand (also eine Bewegung/Animation) hat.

In Photoshop wird man an sich diese Effekte der erzeugten Maps somit nicht benötigen, da du ihn kaum wahrnehmen, bzw. (wie in einem 3D-Programm) nicht einmal reproduzieren wirst. Außer im 3D-Werkzeugmodus, wo man heute in PS bereits sein 3D-Model live bemalen kann, hast du woanders auch kein Licht im dreidimensionalen Raum, welche dem Objekt die passenden Schatten, Lichter und Reflektionen verleiht.

Also wie gesagt, mir fiele nichts ein wo man eine der erzeugten Maps wirklich für PS selber benötigt, da man in PS andere Wege zum Ziel nimmt, bzw. den 3D-Effekt im zweidimensionalen Raum faked.


----------



## pixelchef (3. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort,
jetzt sehe ich etwas klarer. Ich werde mich wohl mal mit dem Programm Blender befassen um das mal auszutesten.
Nochmals danke.
Gruss pixelchef


----------

